# Pops Wet Cure:  Hickory Bacon



## redheelerdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Mixed up a batch of Pops bacon cure brine today.

Doing an ~8lb belly, also curing another belly Pancetta style.

Going to use Hickory with some CBP.













Bacon 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Pancetta on the top

Bacon on the bottom













Pancetta 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Thanks for looking - More pics to come


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

Good start!

I'm in!

Al


----------



## dave17a (Sep 18, 2016)

Couple more weeks and its all winterlong. Can't wait. Need another fridge though, dedicated to bacon.


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like a good start to me.

I'll be waiting and watching.

   Ed


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 18, 2016)

dave17a said:


> Couple more weeks and its all winterlong. Can't wait. Need another fridge though, dedicated to bacon.


Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:

      1) Finding out that my Costco has pork bellies for sale!

      2) Finding a perfect meat fridge on Craig's list for $50!

It's almost like Christmas in September!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am stoked...


----------



## bena (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm following!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Sep 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:
> 
> 1) Finding out that my Costco has pork bellies for sale!
> 
> ...


Ended up finding commercial fridge from a country club on craigs list. 80 bucks! Darn thing is huge. Sides get hotter than hell.


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 24, 2016)

dave17a said:


> redheelerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:
> ...


Awesome Dave! Now you've got to fill that baby up!

I have ordered most all the controller and humidifier parts to convert mine to a dry cure chamber... my next challenge is dry cure sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Week one of the Pop's Hickory Bacon is done!


----------



## dave17a (Sep 25, 2016)

Told my wife same thing on old fridge, top freezer, evaporater fan out. Gotta do some salumi Stays around 48 in there. Got tired of bying ice for cooler to keep beverages cold.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Put the half slabs in the smoker this morning, I just ordered some bacon hangers but this batch is going on racks.

I am doing one with CBP and the other I dusted with Black Forest Spice.













Bacon 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I have a temp on the smoke inlet and a temp in the smoke box.













Bacon 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I am going to go 2 or 4 long cold smokes depending on color, and then a rest in the meat fridge.

Should be tasty.

More pics to come.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2016)

Great Start, John!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back!!







Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's the CBP after 12hrs of smoke.













Bacon 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 2, 2016)

That's looking great!  

I'm jealous, still too hot here to even think about bacon, cheese, or salmon right now.   

I'll have bacon vicariously through your posts for now.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 16, 2016)

I finally got this batch of Bacon sliced up.

I did 3 separate 12 hr cold smokes.

Sliced it thick and vac packed.

Turned out fantastic.













Bacon 13.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


















Bacon 14.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


















Bacon 15.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 17, 2016)

Ugh!  I'm envious!  Just as I went to my local Costco to buy pork bellies, they stopped selling them!  Now i need to find a good inexpensive supplier. Two local butchers want between 4 and 6 dollars a pound.  Costco was $2.75. 
-Disappointed in SW Florida. 
ps. Your bacon sounds like it is going to be stellar[emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Mixed up a batch of Pops bacon cure brine today.

Doing an ~8lb belly, also curing another belly Pancetta style.

Going to use Hickory with some CBP.













Bacon 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Bacon 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Pancetta on the top

Bacon on the bottom













Pancetta 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Thanks for looking - More pics to come


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

Good start!

I'm in!

Al


----------



## dave17a (Sep 18, 2016)

Couple more weeks and its all winterlong. Can't wait. Need another fridge though, dedicated to bacon.


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like a good start to me.

I'll be waiting and watching.

   Ed


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 18, 2016)

dave17a said:


> Couple more weeks and its all winterlong. Can't wait. Need another fridge though, dedicated to bacon.


Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:

      1) Finding out that my Costco has pork bellies for sale!

      2) Finding a perfect meat fridge on Craig's list for $50!

It's almost like Christmas in September!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am stoked...


----------



## bena (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm following!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Sep 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:
> 
> 1) Finding out that my Costco has pork bellies for sale!
> 
> ...


Ended up finding commercial fridge from a country club on craigs list. 80 bucks! Darn thing is huge. Sides get hotter than hell.


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 24, 2016)

dave17a said:


> redheelerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fellas, I did come across two of the most significant scores this summer:
> ...


Awesome Dave! Now you've got to fill that baby up!

I have ordered most all the controller and humidifier parts to convert mine to a dry cure chamber... my next challenge is dry cure sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Week one of the Pop's Hickory Bacon is done!


----------



## dave17a (Sep 25, 2016)

Told my wife same thing on old fridge, top freezer, evaporater fan out. Gotta do some salumi Stays around 48 in there. Got tired of bying ice for cooler to keep beverages cold.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Put the half slabs in the smoker this morning, I just ordered some bacon hangers but this batch is going on racks.

I am doing one with CBP and the other I dusted with Black Forest Spice.













Bacon 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I have a temp on the smoke inlet and a temp in the smoke box.













Bacon 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Bacon 11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I am going to go 2 or 4 long cold smokes depending on color, and then a rest in the meat fridge.

Should be tasty.

More pics to come.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2016)

Great Start, John!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back!!







Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's the CBP after 12hrs of smoke.













Bacon 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 2, 2016)

That's looking great!  

I'm jealous, still too hot here to even think about bacon, cheese, or salmon right now.   

I'll have bacon vicariously through your posts for now.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 16, 2016)

I finally got this batch of Bacon sliced up.

I did 3 separate 12 hr cold smokes.

Sliced it thick and vac packed.

Turned out fantastic.













Bacon 13.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


















Bacon 14.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


















Bacon 15.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 17, 2016)

Ugh!  I'm envious!  Just as I went to my local Costco to buy pork bellies, they stopped selling them!  Now i need to find a good inexpensive supplier. Two local butchers want between 4 and 6 dollars a pound.  Costco was $2.75. 
-Disappointed in SW Florida. 
ps. Your bacon sounds like it is going to be stellar[emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------

